# freezer??



## babynik14 (May 12, 2007)

okay WHY do you put them in the freezer?? i saw one other guy siad he put his in the freezer when it was dying or dead... i honestly do not get it


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2007)

Kinda like when people take their dog to the vet to be put down. The animal is dying and the freezer is a quick way to end a dying mantids life instead of it slowly wasting away. Mantids in temperate climates die when winter comes.

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/search.php


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

+ if u put em in the freezer they dont feel any pain, they just go in to a deep sleep and die a peaceful way


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Yup, they go lethargic in a few seconds because the temp is -5 or more, thats why crickets in the fridge slow down..


----------

